# NAA Pug



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Just had the chance to shoot my new NAA Pug today. I have to say it was alot of fun in that small package. Pain in the a-- to reload and that little cylinder does get a little warm after 20 rds. But I was shooting at a man size target at about 10 feet and got em all in center mass. Not the greatest ccw but I feel it will do in a pinch when I can't carry anything else. Just wish I could find some cheap ammo to play longer.


----------

